# Imprintables Warehouse Offers QuickPrint Printable CAD Material



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

QuickPrint is a print-and cut white media designed for creating affordable, full-color transfers. It features a super soft hand, is flexible and can be used on stretchy knits with no permanent distortion. It has excellent color reproduction and can be used for light and dark garments with equally excellent results. 

QuickPrints will adhere to 100% cotton, 100% polyester, and poly/cotton blends and has a low-luster matte finish. It is easy to mask and weed with no curling. It comes in 15-inch and 30-inch widths in lengths of five, 10, 25, or 50 yards. 

QuickPrint can be used in output devices such as the Roland VersaCAMM and Gerber Edge. Use this material to produce full-color, highly detailed designs that can be applied to wide range of apparel. Imprintables Warehouse also offers a professional color profile for this media when used with a Roland VersaCAMM. So users can expect instant top-quality results from the first time they use QuickPrints. 

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign making equipment and supplies. Their online selection offers vinyl cutters, printer/cutters, Stahls’ heat presses, heat-applied, and sign vinyl materials. For more information, visit www.imprintables.com, or contact them at (800)-347-0068; fax (724)-583-0426; email: [email protected].


----------

